# What *** to choose??



## Lolalou (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm going to view some apricot cockapoo's tmoz. I have two boisterous little boys ( nearly 4 and 2y) what *** would be better? I've heard boys are more playful affectionate and girls can be more independent/moody? What do you guys think? I'm swaying more towards a boy?


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a girl - she's the most loyal and friendly dog we've ever had - she never leaves your side and puts up with a lot from my 6 year old son!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I had originally wanted a girl and OH wanted a boy. We ended up getting a boy and I am thrilled. He is so playful, affectionate, and cuddly.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I am getting a boy. My husband and I have four daughters. We are done having kids so a boy fur baby will be my son. We are so excited about it. I'm hoping the boy we get is affectionate.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I have one of each! Molly is very affectionate but sometimes moody. Sid is also affectionate more so now than when he was younger, not at all moody but sometimes more crazy than Molly was. Hopefully he will calm down later. I thinks it's nothing to do with their ***. Which ever you decide on it will be just a great dog


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have girls and they could not be more affectionate and tolerant with the antics of my large children!
I would not describe my girls as moody ever - just full on fluffy happiness and quite capable of being totally nutty.
They love t ocuddle - yesterday I had been out all day and then was out in the evening not getting home until just after 10. I sank on to the sofa and immediately ahd two poos stacked up on my knee - Dot under Kiki and Inzi on my feet. Bliss.
The thing about boy dogs in my experience is that they like to sniff and pee a whole lot more than girls when you are out walking... my boy dog ( who was a rescue to be fair and not a poo) would get up on his toes and face off with other dogs much more than any bitch that we have ever had.
Girls every time for me.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My advice is forget which *** and focus on being guided by the breeder to the pup who will be best suited to your family


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> My advice is forget which *** and focus on being guided by the breeder to the pup who will be best suited to your family


That's what we did. The breeder we got Puzzle from was very surprised when I first contacted her because we weren't bothered either way about the *** of the pup or what colour it was. She had 2 of Puzzles colouring and 2 cream and red ones. All we were interested in was a happy, healthy pup who would suit our family. We took it in turns to hold/play with each one before Puzzle climbed into my arms and snuggled down. That was it, I was smitten. At that point I didn't even know whether he was a boy or girl, I just knew I'd found the pup for me.

Go see them with an open mind and let the breeder help you. Have fun, choosing day is very exciting.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a boy and a girl. Absolutely no difference in affection, love and loyalty between them. They both follow us everywhere, climb on the chair for cuddles and are absolutely wonderful. Let your puppy choose you and keep an open mind. Whatever *** it is is totally immaterial. Enjoy your fur baby.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing, as we are on a waiting list for a Late Spring litter and the breeder asked if we had a preference. I am now thinking I should ask the breeder to point us in the direction of which ever pups seem to be a good fit for our family, based on activity level, etc. She breeds for temperament more than anything and the pups are socialized from day one with many children of varying ages, so I am more concerned about making sure it's a good match activity level, enjoying snuggling more than roughhousing, etc. I am sure they will all be absolutely adorable, and since we don;t get to pick until they are 7 weeks old, I get to see pictures of them from day 1 and can obsess over which one will be ours for 7 weeks until we go pick one


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

One of each??
I'm sure you will love your puppy whatever you decide, and you will be sure to get a companion for it - best of both worlds and a great fulfilled compromise


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goosey said:


> I have one of each! Molly is very affectionate but sometimes moody. Sid is also affectionate more so now than when he was younger, not at all moody but sometimes more crazy than Molly was. Hopefully he will calm down later. I thinks it's nothing to do with their ***. Which ever you decide on it will be just a great dog


Ha we have the opposite!
Ruby is never moody, always wanting attention, love & food - Ralph can skulk off for his own peace when needed!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I did not choose Chance, my friend bred her and decided early on that she would need a home where she was given things to do and be kept busy and trained. Unknown to me she decided that the ideal home for her was me and when she was around 5 weeks old she told me this and gave her to me 

She was 100% right and despite a slightly rocky start with Molly not being convinced she wanted a puppy in our lives  she was totally correct and her assessment of her character was spot on


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Ha we have the opposite!
> Ruby is never moody, always wanting attention, love & food - Ralph can skulk off for his own peace when needed!!


So glad you've said this I can now tell the hubby he is wrong when he says it's a woman thing being moody!


----------

